# DIY Poling Platform



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's a pretty sweet project.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

turned out great!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That looks great. It always a good thing to have those tools and supplies. What did you do for that casting platform


----------



## rywhitmarsh (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you i'm more than happy with how it turned out. As for the casting platform permitchaser, it came with the boat, but it looks like he took small pieces of aluminum angle and screwed it together and attempted to weld it, then just a piece of marine plywood on top. I plan on building another one soon or just putting mounts for the yeti up there.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Man. I am going to build one out of PVC and went to my local hardware today to make sure they had what I need. I am holding off on it till I get the gas tank in and the water test


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Great Job Ry...That's the best conduit work I think I've ever seen.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you got some welding skilz........


----------



## Dmagee (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks good, you did a great job with the bender.

I do have to say just for safety, wire wheel the galvanized coating off before welding. 

Awesome polling platform.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks great, if I could weld like that I'm make a lot of stuff!


----------



## kfa4303 (Jun 25, 2012)

Awesomeness! DIY rules and it's great to have another tinny in the house. As an FSU alum, I won't even hold the UCF thing against you. Go NOLES! 2013, Undefeated BCS National Champions


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

turned out great


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks nice, the paint job on the casting platform dressed it up nice as well.

One question, how good/bad does that flatbottom boat pole?


----------



## rywhitmarsh (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone, forgot how much support you get on this site. This was actually my first big welding/brazing project, now i'm hooked and want to build more. 

Haha satori skiff y'all had a great season, I wish we could have played.

GoldSpoonLA I have only poled a few boats, my favorite I would have to say is a hells bay waterman. This boat comes in a close second because it is so light and easy to pole. I haven't measured the actual depth it drafts but I know its right over my ankle bone so I would say 4-5 inches. There are a few downsides, the metal hull makes it have pretty bad hull slap and if you haven't poled it before people have trouble getting it to track right, but I have no problem once you get used to it. Hah sorry about the length of the post, as you can see I love the boat.


----------

